# test e can it go bad?



## Mkpaint (Apr 18, 2012)

getting ready to get some test e or c does it have a shelf life? im getting ready to start trt so was going to get 6 months worth for trt plus a little prop for blasting.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 18, 2012)

You'll be good.. I've used stuff way past experation dates and it's always been good.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 18, 2012)

Normally about 2 years IMO


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 18, 2012)

me too it's the same with a pill if it expired and you take it   it still work's so same for your hrt stuff


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 18, 2012)

no problem bro, as long as it's not exposed to direct sunlight for long periods it should last quite a while past the exp. date

I'd hazard to say it'd be good damn near indefinitely as long as it's sealed in a cool dark place...


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 18, 2012)

what about half vials like if i used 5ml out of a 10ml vila then stored it in a dark coll place will it stay for a long time because it has been poke in with a 23g several times or does it matter?


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 18, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what about half vials like if i used 5ml out of a 10ml vila then stored it in a dark coll place will it stay for a long time because it has been poke in with a 23g several times or does it matter?


 I would chuck it, test is cheap.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 18, 2012)

It's good for a long ass time.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 18, 2012)

Actually it would be nice to know how long test is good for once you start drawing from it. I know insulin is only good for 28days once you stick the first pin in the vial.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks sloppy i tought so just checking.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 18, 2012)

I see no reason why a half used vial wouldn't last any longer than a full one. Unless you introduce any microorganisms into the vial from unsterile practices, you should be fine.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I see no reason why a half used vial wouldn't last any longer than a full one. Unless you introduce any microorganisms into the vial from unsterile practices, you should be fine.


When you draw you replace the oil with air so who knows what happens then? I know that insulin can last years in the fridge but upon first use the package specifcally states good for 28 days. I usually use it for an entire month cause its easier to keep track of when I started using it, Then on the first of the following month I chuck it and open a new vial.


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mkpaint said:


> getting ready to get some test e or c does it have a shelf life? im getting ready to start trt so was going to get 6 months worth for trt plus a little prop for blasting.



you dong self trt?


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 18, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> When you draw you replace the oil with air so who knows what happens then? I know that insulin can last years in the fridge but upon first use the package specifcally states good for 28 days. I usually use it for an entire month cause its easier to keep track of when I started using it, Then on the first of the following month I chuck it and open a new vial.





Hate to be the bearer of badnews bro but when they package oils, the vials are sterile then they put in a stopper and crimp it. After that they fill it with the oil. There's already air in there.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I see no reason why a half used vial wouldn't last any longer than a full one. Unless you introduce any microorganisms into the vial from unsterile practices, you should be fine.


I was agreeeing with this statement that you could contaminate it by injecting air into the vial.



SloppyJ said:


> Hate to be the bearer of badnews bro but when they package oils, the vials are sterile then they put in a stopper and crimp it. After that they fill it with the oil. There's already air in there.


Yes, I understand that. I was just quoting the box I have in front of me Stating " unopend good till expiration date, opened ( in use) use for 28days, discard after 28days."
I would like to know the answer to how long Test is good for as well.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 19, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> you dong self trt?



going to doc Friday after more blood work so if she doesn't put me on try I'm going to myself. Last blood work test was 207 free 52. I'm 43 with no aas history.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 19, 2012)

insulin and aas are very different though

As far as the actual test molecule degrading that should take a very long time unless exposed to uv light. If you're careful and use sterile technique when drawing then that shouldn't affect the shelf life much if any


----------

